# Helmet Question



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

What is the difference between snell 90 and snell M2000?
I'm thinking about getting a helmet, this one HERE.Is that a good price for a helmet?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> What is the difference between snell 90 and snell M2000?
> I'm thinking about getting a helmet, this one HERE.Is that a good price for a helmet?


M2000 is for motorcycles, you want a Snell SA2000 for cars.

Mike


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Expending on what Mike said, the M designation refers to use on motorcycles, and they are tested for that. SA refers to Special Applications, specifically racing. An SA helmet is designed for multiple impacts, in the event your melon contacts the roll cage, and has a fire retardant layer as well.

The number refers to the year a standard was introduced. The newer the year, the better the helmet.

An M95 or M2000 helmet is also acceptable for Auto-X, in most sanctioning bodies, but should never be used in a caged car.

Any event requiring a cage should also require an SA helmet.

You still may be able to find the odd SA95 helmet, but keep in mind many sanctioning bodies are phasing these out in the next few years, so you wouldn't get much value.

Keep in mind this is your head, and it's the only one you got.

What are you going to be using it for?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

FCS said:


> What are you going to be using it for?


Well, it's for rallycross, and I do go to the track to drag race once in a while.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, just buck up and get a good SA2000 then. While M2000 may be acceptable if you don't have a cage, the possibilty of rolling and bumping your melon in a rally cross is far greater than in Auto-X. Rare, but it happens. Safety first man.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

FCS said:


> The number refers to the year a standard was introduced.


Not true. It's the year the standard was created. Snell has been "late" issuing ratings in the 17 years I've been buying helmets. Once they were two years "late."



FCS said:


> The newer the year, the better the helmet.


That is definitely not an absolute. I'm sure there are many helmets certified to older standards that are better than others certified to a newer standard. You just cannot make such an assumption.

I'd never buy a used helmet though.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> What is the difference between snell 90 and snell M2000?
> I'm thinking about getting a helmet, this one HERE.Is that a good price for a helmet?


Check the new Simpson catalog. They're the only ones I trust with my head.


----------

